# HPX Tunnel DIY Starboard Spray Rails



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those will definitely knock down some spray!


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Did you get rid of your aluminum skiff? I thought that boat was awesome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> Did you get rid of your aluminum skiff? I thought that boat was awesome.


It's for sale, I was ready to step it up. It is a great boat to start out with.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

New skiff is money. What are the details?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> New skiff is money. What are the details?


On the old one or the Maverick?


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On the old one or the Maverick?


On the Maverick. Holler if you want to get together to fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> On the Maverick. Holler if you want to get together to fish.


2001 with '00 Yamaha 70, working on seadek under gunnels and on top of platforms, cooler cushions and back rest, new prop, having a poling platform made, under gunnel and hatch LEDs, hatch seals, adding a MinnKota 55, removing the pop up bow light and going to console nav lights and grab bar on the console. That's about it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 5330
View attachment 5331
View attachment 5332
View attachment 5333
View attachment 5329

I got the other spray rail and toe rails back on. I ran 3" stainless screws through the toe rail down into the spray rail where they overlap. This really stiffened everything up. Deleting the pop up push pole holders tomorrow and installing ones that anytide on here (Shallow Water Solutions) made for me.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

What did the black raw starboard set you back and where did you get it from. Pm me if you don't want to post it.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Those are great hulls for Texas. A buddy of mine fished one for years and ran it super skinny. He put a low water pickup on it, Jack plate, Shaw wing and a Jack Foreman prop, and he could jump that boat up if it was floating regardless of bottom. (Even the hard sand down south)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Those are great hulls for Texas. A buddy of mine fished one for years and ran it super skinny. He put a low water pickup on it, Jack plate, Shaw wing and a Jack Foreman prop, and he could jump that boat up if it was floating regardless of bottom. (Even the hard sand down south)


I learned to pole and sight cast off my friends HPX-T. They are amazing for around here and if you have to cross some nasty stuff they aren't too bad.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 5215
> View attachment 5216
> View attachment 5217
> View attachment 5218
> ...


Did you say that you attached the spray rails thru the rub rail channel and the top of the deck as well? Reason I am asking as I have a Spear Glade X and need to have spray rails added. Was trying to decide how to attach the spray rails..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Did you say that you attached the spray rails thru the rub rail channel and the top of the deck as well? Reason I am asking as I have a Spear Glade X and need to have spray rails added. Was trying to decide how to attach the spray rails..


Yes that is how I did it. Thru bolted the rubrail channel every 10" and 6 places through the top. Solid as a rock! Size 10 machine screws through rubrail and 3" size 10 though the top. The only reason I ran them through the top is so my toe rail would have some meat to screw into. The rubrail would have been sufficient.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes that is how I did it. Thru bolted the rubrail channel every 10" and 6 places through the top. Solid as a rock! Size 10 machine screws through rubrail and 3" size 10 though the top. The only reason I ran them through the top is so my toe rail would have some meat to screw into. The rubrail would have been sufficient.


Thanks for the heads up, as I only have the rubrail channel to bolt thru for a solid connection...one other question, did you use 5200 to help attach the rail?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't overtighten the bolts in the toe rails or they will crack at all the bolt holes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Thanks for the heads up, as I only have the rubrail channel to bolt thru for a solid connection...one other question, did you use 5200 to help attach the rail?


No, just where the bolts penetrated to seal it up. No need for anything more than thru bolts. Go 6" centers if you want more beef.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> Don't overtighten the bolts in the toe rails or they will crack at all the bolt holes.


Can't tighten anything on this boat very tight, pretty skimpy on the glass in all the wrong places.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can't tighten anything on this boat very tight, pretty skimpy on the glass in all the wrong places.


Just returned from the camp and viewed my skiff's cap/hull connection. I will have to install a L shaped fiberglass or plastic spray rail, as don't have the same type of connection as yours. Will have to install it with epoxy or 5200 with clamps and very short screws. No way to reach the rubrail connection like yours, but it does have a large flat section 4" wide to work with where hull to horizontal section meet....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Just returned from the camp and viewed my skiff's cap/hull connection. I will have to install a L shaped fiberglass or plastic spray rail, as don't have the same type of connection as yours. Will have to install it with epoxy or 5200 with clamps and very short screws. No way to reach the rubrail connection like yours, but it does have a large flat section 4" wide to work with where hull to horizontal section meet....


I need a visual


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I need a visual


Will take photos and send


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm genuinely impressed with your grinder work, Mac. Very clean installation. The newer Phantoms come with spray rails, but my '05 doesn't have them. I think it would be a nice improvement and your method seems to be the best option for DIY. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> I'm genuinely impressed with your grinder work, Mac. Very clean installation. The newer Phantoms come with spray rails, but my '05 doesn't have them. I think it would be a nice improvement and your method seems to be the best option for DIY. Thanks for sharing!


Let me know if you need anything!


----------

